# When to put H.grandis together??



## goneleocrazy (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi

We have a pair of H.grandis that are around 5-6 months old and hav both got their wings about a month ago.

When would be a good time to introduce the male for mating or should they be left for a few more months until after thier final moult??


----------



## Obie (Nov 30, 2005)

I usually wait about a month after their last molt. So assuming they have been well fed, I say go for it. Males of some species don't live very long, so I wouldn't wait several months personally.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2005)

Now is a good time to try. Expect the female to not be receptive and possibly very aggressive towards the male. Or the male might not intitiate mating very fast due to being young. I personally leave mine free in the room to mate so the male can fly away when he is done. If she tries to grab him just get your hand in between them and break it up and try again in a few days.


----------



## goneleocrazy (Nov 30, 2005)

is it better to do it in the day or later in teh evening or does it not it really matter??


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2005)

Time of day doesn't matter. Don't worry about it. People tend to worry themselves about this when it's very simple and usually goes down without any problems. Personally I will set my male down someplace and let him relax a few minutes. Then I will place the female several inches in front of him and make her walk away from him. If he is ready he should jump right on her. Be ready for her to try and grab him especially since shes young. Just use your fingers to keep her front legs away from him. He may jump on backwards but should turn around. I believe that is a way he can help prevent her from grabbing his head. Once they are calm he will initiate mating. Might take him awhile since hes young too. If she won't allow it then seperate them and try again in several days. You have plenty of time and the longer you wait the easier it is.


----------

